# HOWTO: FreeBSD Desktop - Part 16 - Configuration - Pause Any Application



## vermaden (Sep 19, 2018)

I would like to share HOWTO in 𝐅𝐫𝐞𝐞𝐁𝐒𝐃 𝐃𝐞𝐬𝐤𝐭𝐨𝐩 series about fonts and frameworks.

*FreeBSD Desktop - Part 16 - Configuration - Pause Any Application*
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018...-part-16-configuration-pause-any-application/

You may also like earlier articles in the series.

FreeBSD Desktop – Part 1 – Simplified Boot
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 2 – Install
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 3 – X11 Window System
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 4 – Key Components – Window Manager
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 5 – Key Components – Status Bar
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 6 – Key Components – Task Bar
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 7 – Key Components – Wallpaper Handling
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 8 – Key Components – Application Launcher
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 9 – Key Components – Keyboard/Mouse Shortcuts
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 10 – Key Components – Locking Solution
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 11 – Key Components – Blue Light Spectrum Suppress
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 12 – Configuration – Openbox
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 13 – Configuration – Dzen2
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 14 – Configuration – Tint2
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 15 – Configuration – Fonts & Frameworks

Regards.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 19, 2018)

As if you haven't done enough already, sound on FreeBSD would be a most enlightening subject. By the end of the month, I may find time to write something up on it, assuming I can get my own issues resolved.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 19, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> As if you haven't done enough already, sound on FreeBSD would be a most enlightening subject. By the end of the month, I may find time to write something up on it, assuming I can get my own issues resolved.


I haven't got problems with sound on FreeBSD since ages, looking forward to your article/howto.

Please send it to me by PM or other way so I will not miss it.

Thanks,
vermaden


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 19, 2018)

vermaden Problems I'm having are sound works fine through speakers but headphones on the front panel don't work. Others on this forum have had the same issues, and I've bookmarked their solutions and comments, but none of them have worked for me. The problem I have with all that is I haven't had the time to understand how all the settings relate to one another and, at the moment, it appears to be like playing with rabbit ear antennas on a TV. I'm sure I can make that connection when I have the time--just not now.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 20, 2018)

drhowarddrfine 

Just in case you din't find this one: Thread 64237/post-374052.


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 20, 2018)

I've had similar general sound playing/recording and what worked for me was either pulseaudio with pavucontrol, and/or combining all streams along the lines of https://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq13.html#recordmon


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 20, 2018)

lebarondemerde Yeah, there's a lot of those around.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 20, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> vermaden Problems I'm having are sound works fine through speakers but headphones on the front panel don't work. Others on this forum have had the same issues, and I've bookmarked their solutions and comments, but none of them have worked for me. The problem I have with all that is I haven't had the time to understand how all the settings relate to one another and, at the moment, it appears to be like playing with rabbit ear antennas on a TV. I'm sure I can make that connection when I have the time--just not now.



This is best explanation I have found in that problem:





I have had the same problem with ThinkPad T420s (T420/T520/W520/X220 does not need that 'hack').
# SOUND ON HEADPHONES


```
% tail -4 /boot/device.hints
# SOUND ON HEADPHONES
hint.hdaa.0.nid31.config="as=1"
hint.hdaa.0.nid25.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones mute=0 misc=0"
hint.hdaa.0.nid28.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones mute=0 misc=0"
```

To find these 'lines' I have spend about a day ...


----------

